# Oh, the things we do . . .



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Not silly at all!

Our mini poodle lived his entire life with a congenital throat problem that required him to be hand-fed tiny little bits of food at a time so he wouldn't choke on it. Members of our family had to spend 30 - 60 minutes a meal, twice a day, for his entire 17.5 years sitting on the floor feeding Rusty. At a conservative estimate, over Rusty's lifetime there was nearly 10,000 hours spent on the floor feeding him teeny little bites of his food.

Holding ears out of the chicken soup dish just what a good poodle deserves!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Everyone makes fun of me and my poodles... I just left a leather work shop with a collar to be worked on. I made a point of tellin the guy the leather must be soft. LOL 

The other day the UPS left a box, my husband said, "What's in the box? " Then said, "Don't tell me, I know it is for the dogs." He was correct.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Today, I couldn't find the snood, so I found myself standing next to Beau for a few minutes, holding up one just-groomed ear so it wouldn't drag in the (empty) bowl of chicken soup I had just given him to lick clean. All the while, thinking to myself, "Dude, anyone other than another poodle parent would call for the guys in white coats."
> 
> What's the silliest thing you've found yourself doing for your spoiled doggie?


Um........am I the only one who uses another poop bag after their poodle finishes with their business, but for some reason has some "remnants"? I always think people will think I am nuts. However, the alternative could be messy.......

P.S. I cut a good pair of pantyhose once and slipped the leg over Sunny's head so a raw bone would not mess his freshly groomed ears!! He really looked funny, too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a devoted Poodle Daddy you are! I have been known to sit on the floor, in the middle of the kitchen, begging somebody or another to eat while I finger feed them. I think sometimes they commiserate and decide how silly I am so decide it is just a good time to watch Mom do it again.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Now that Jazz has reached, or nearly reached, her adult weight, her appetite has decreased. I was accustomed to having her eat everything put in her bowl, so seeing raw meat left there makes me...anxious. Soooo, I've been picking up the bowl, stirring the food around, and then (I'm shamefaced here) feeding her with a SPOON. Apparently poodle mania is in full swing.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok .. Check THIS out! LOL I hold their bully sticks to make it easier for them to chew!!  and so much more!! But they deserve it all, they are my kids 

Oh! By the way... They have their own credit card  
just for doggy treats, toys, food, and anything else for them ! I wish I could have a picture of them on the face of the card hahaha 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Today, I couldn't find the snood, so I found myself standing next to Beau for a few minutes, holding up one just-groomed ear so it wouldn't drag in the (empty) bowl of chicken soup I had just given him to lick clean. All the while, thinking to myself, "Dude, anyone other than another poodle parent would call for the guys in white coats."
> 
> What's the silliest thing you've found yourself doing for your spoiled doggie?


True love. Just like you know it's love when you find yourself holding your girlfriends hair when she barfing up a storm after a party.  Not that any of us were ever in that predicament.eep:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ahem... When it's raining hard (and it does a lot here) we often go out into the garden with a big golfing umbrella to keep the dogs dry while they do their business... *blush* 

But don't tell anyone else..!:embarrassed:


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Beau is in good company. Just a few days ago I held Lacey's ears up while she ate a soft boiled egg! Yes, it is true.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

This thread made me laugh but I got some good ideas. Liljaker's "remnants" made me think about carrying paper towel strips because I know I would relate when I got my spoo.

Keeping ears out of food is a problem for all size poo's but for the spoo's I'm wondering if sleeves could be cut off old sweaters or long sleeved sweat tops and used for snoods? 

When Kaylee eats soft food out of a bowl she eats baring her teeth because she doesn't like the food touching her lips. As a results she never did clean her bowl. I found a daisy shaped flat plate that I place little pieces of food all around. She walks around the plate eating but now she cleans her plate. We just had company and I got some puzzled looks when feeding time rolled around. I explained but still got that uh-huh look.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Good to know we all do "crazy" things for our dogs. We're in good company. 
I have done most of what has been mentioned - bum cleaning, umbrella over the dog (while I get wet), holding ears, etc. etc. Wouldn't have it any other way.  
PS - Lou, there is a credit card that you can customize with a photo - my son has one with a photo on it.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, I have done all of the above. Plus, well, You know how they have the personal cleaning wipes for people........yes I did.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MaryEdwards said:


> Yes, I have done all of the above. Plus, well, You know how they have the personal cleaning wipes for people........yes I did.


Absolutely!! Baby wipes on their booties for sure! it's better than them having poopoo butt LOL 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My dogs are so spoiled. Whenever we go to the pet store, I buy them anything they ask for. They look at a toy...sold. They look at a treat....sold. I almost bought a parakeet for them when they wanted to get closer to the cage. Glad I gave that some thought at least. :ahhhhh:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lou said:


> Ok .. Check THIS out! LOL I hold their bully sticks to make it easier for them to chew!!  and so much more!! But they deserve it all, they are my kids
> 
> Oh! By the way... They have their own credit card
> just for doggy treats, toys, food, and anything else for them ! I wish I could have a picture of them on the face of the card hahaha
> ...


I would not like my girls to have their own credit card , because I do NOT want to see the total of what I actually spend on them!
I will however say that they pretty much correctly assume that every package that comes into the house is for them lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I would not like my girls to have their own credit card , because I do NOT want to see the total of what I actually spend on them!
> I will however say that they pretty much correctly assume that every package that comes into the house is for them lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup I can understand that haha! It is pretty incredible how much I spend on them, but it's cheaper than diapers and mmm college education  the poodles are my kids  LOL 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, The way I see it, no matter what we get roped into spending on them, they're cheaper than a psychiatrist. :2in1:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Well, The way I see it, no matter what we get roped into spending on them, they're cheaper than a psychiatrist. :2in1:


Awrsome one too!! Hehe  
Indeed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> My dogs are so spoiled. Whenever we go to the pet store, I buy them anything they ask for. They look at a toy...sold. They look at a treat....sold. I almost bought a parakeet for them when they wanted to get closer to the cage. Glad I gave that some thought at least. :ahhhhh:


Reminds me how I decide which chews to get Sunny. In the pet store, I have him sit next to me and ask him, "do you like this?" and put a chew in front of him. I can tell immediately if he will eat it (or not).....if he is totally uninterested, or hardly smells it, it's not worth purchasing it; however, if he actually tries to take the chew out of my hand, gently, I figure "ok" we will give it a shot. The owner thinks I am nutz.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Sweetp said:


> This thread made me laugh but I got some good ideas. Liljaker's "remnants" made me think about carrying paper towel strips because I know I would relate when I got my spoo.
> 
> Keeping ears out of food is a problem for all size poo's but for the spoo's I'm wondering if sleeves could be cut off old sweaters or long sleeved sweat tops and used for snoods?
> 
> *When Kaylee eats soft food out of a bowl she eats baring her teeth because she doesn't like the food touching her lips.* As a results she never did clean her bowl. I found a daisy shaped flat plate that I place little pieces of food all around. She walks around the plate eating but now she cleans her plate. We just had company and I got some puzzled looks when feeding time rolled around. I explained but still got that uh-huh look.


That's hilarious!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly does not like eating her food from a bowl She just doesn't like putting her face in a bowl............so I tried a dish........it didn't work either .....so now, every morning I sit on the kitchen floor and form little meat balls from her dehydrated raw (while my coffee is brewing) and feed her her breakfast! She also gets her face washed, and her hair combed, before me in the morning! My sisters are appalled!HAHAHA!


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

*The Poodle Rides in Front*



I realized that Beau likes riding in the car best if he's in the front seat and in his comfy bed. Once we went to pick up my sister, and she opened the door, expecting to be able to sit in front next to me- only to find Beau was already sitting there. She sighed and was like "Really? Beau's in front? Can't we move him to the back seat?" 

I'll give you one guess who ended up having to sit alone in the back seat, haha!


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

*The things I've had to tell my friends in Facebook Chat*

"Sorry for all my typos... My poodle fell asleep on my arm."



What can I say... he just looked so comfy, I didn't want to disturb him! I should also mention that I'm right-handed, and I normally type with both hands, quite quickly and accurately. Typing with my left hand alone for a good half hour was an interesting experience.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

remster said:


> "Sorry for all my typos... My poodle fell asleep on my arm."
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say... he just looked so comfy, I didn't want to disturb him! I should also mention that I'm right-handed, and I normally type with both hands, quite quickly and accurately. Typing with my left hand alone for a good half hour was an interesting experience.


Aw! Sweet  

It's crazy how I see myself in almost every post on this thread! Like : "yup! Been there done that!" - All the time  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

*So glad I read this thread !*

Because now I dont feel so silly  . My Merlin is a finicky eater and if he refuses to eat his raw meals I will hand feed him kibble (Orijen adult). He expects me to hand feed him. And he is rather OCD I think because he wants me to offer him a piece of his raw food and he will sniff it and turn his head away. I do this with each piece and he snifs and turns his head from each piece. He is laying down thru this process and once we have gone this and at this point the other dogs are call crunching away-he will go and stand by his eating place with hisback to me and I go and offer him a piece of his raw food and he looks down in front of him where he wants mevto lay it so I lay it down and then he will eat it. I havecto lay the other piecesthere to and he stands there and eats . The other dogs finish first because of this process and I think he likes being the last to finish because the others are watching him. My daughter says she is going to video our little feeding ritual because she thinks it is rediculous that I cater to Merlin so. Hehe I dont care anyway.I think my merlinpoodle is loaded with personality and he makes me laugh and smile everyday. Im glad there are some more crazy poodles moms out there !


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

The food thing is obviously more wide-spread that I'd thought!

We have a ritual.. Our dogs get freshly boiled turkey each day just as a little added incentive as Pippin was such a picky eater as a pup. So at dinner time they get wet food with teaspoon of chopped turkey on it, then dry food. Seems normal so far, yes?

Well then they have to have "SOUP"! It's not actually soup, just the water the turkey cooked in... But Pippin will stand by her bowl waiting... and waiting... until she gets soup! Pushkin is catching on to this now, so he waits too!

Problem is the soup is never enough to do two dogs for two meals, so the sneaky humans add boring water to it, but as long as it comes out of the plastic container the day's turkey lives in it's okay!

So who is training who here???


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Manxcat said:


> Problem is the soup is never enough to do two dogs for two meals ...


Did you know that turkey or chicken bones can be boiled twice? My dogs like soup too, and there is never enough. So I buy whole chickens. I cook the chicken, take a little for myself, but most of it goes to the dogs. Then I boil the bones to get some nice soup for the dogs. After removing all of the remaining meat from the bones (for the dogs, of course), I boil the bones again for more soup.

I've also been known to serve chicken to friends for dinner and then stand guard over the trash can to make sure that no well-meaning friend throws the bones into the trash. No! Bones from people plates go into a pot for boiling so that my dogs can have their soup! My friends have gotten used to my little idiosyncrasies.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

We had friends for dinner last night, and it was all I could do to stop myself from asking them not to eat the sweet potato skins, as I like to add those to the dogs' meals. Apparently there is a line I won't cross, but I was oh-so-close last night...


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

JudyD said:


> We had friends for dinner last night, and it was all I could do to stop myself from asking them not to eat the sweet potato skins, as I like to add those to the dogs' meals. Apparently there is a line I won't cross, but I was oh-so-close last night...


You are so funny! I'm definitely with you on this one. I will save any leftovers from a guest's plate, but I won't go so far as to ask them not to eat something so that my dogs can have it!

Once the waiter in a restaurant was taken back when I asked him to wrap up the leftover fish skins. We had eaten all of the fish, but the skins were still on the platter (we had ordered a whole fish). My dogs like fish skins.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

peppersb said:


> Did you know that turkey or chicken bones can be boiled twice? My dogs like soup too, and there is never enough. So I buy whole chickens. I cook the chicken, take a little for myself, but most of it goes to the dogs. Then I boil the bones to get some nice soup for the dogs. After removing all of the remaining meat from the bones (for the dogs, of course), I boil the bones again for more soup.
> 
> I've also been known to serve chicken to friends for dinner and then stand guard over the trash can to make sure that no well-meaning friend throws the bones into the trash. No! Bones from people plates go into a pot for boiling so that my dogs can have their soup! My friends have gotten used to my little idiosyncrasies.


Good idea, but sadly I use only turkey breast meat... no bones... spoiled dogs!! Might have to re-think though!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sweetp said:


> This thread made me laugh but I got some good ideas. Liljaker's "remnants" made me think about carrying paper towel strips because I know I would relate when I got my spoo.
> 
> Keeping ears out of food is a problem for all size poo's but for the spoo's I'm wondering if sleeves could be cut off old sweaters or long sleeved sweat tops and used for snoods?
> 
> When Kaylee eats soft food out of a bowl she eats baring her teeth because she doesn't like the food touching her lips. As a results she never did clean her bowl. I found a daisy shaped flat plate that I place little pieces of food all around. She walks around the plate eating but now she cleans her plate. We just had company and I got some puzzled looks when feeding time rolled around. I explained but still got that uh-huh look.


I use infant bibs with Velcro - just wrap it around their neck, over the ears!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

The visual I have of that makes me smile, TinyP, but it's brilliant!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sweetp said:


> The visual I have of that makes me smile, TinyP, but it's brilliant!


Yes, it does look adorable!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Big Thanks for the smiles. Love those poodles.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I dare you guys to top this one - when we go out to eat, at the same time that we order our dinner, we order a dish to go for the dogs. If we are eating somewhere that they wouldn't like the food, we will stop at the dinner and pick them up a turkey burger or Chinese for roast pork.
But , they are at the age of " eat, just eat something please", if you know what I mean!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Manxcat,I do the exact same thing when it rains here,I go out with a big umbrella and hold it over the dogs so they don't get wet when they wee! Hubby thinks I'm wierd!
And Lou I have a credit card with my poodles picture on. We could download any picture to put on our new card so of course I had to put them two on!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Misha is afraid of the dark, the vet thinks its because of his not perfect eyesight, and he will NOT enter a dark room or area unless I'm there with my phone's flashlight or turn the light on. He's just fine sleeping in a dark room but won't move around. 

I also just cut off his long topknot, which I was determined would never be cut off, because I was afraid that it may be making his sight worse because strands always seem to fall down. So far it doesn't seem to be making a different but oh well, he's just as handsome as ever even of I can't groom worth a darn. 

And that's another thing, I really want him professionally groomed because I stink at it but I am a bit attached and don't want to leave him with someone I don't know. I also won't vacation without him for the same reason. I would worry about his care and also worry if he thought I abandoned him. I'm a bit crazy I know.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Misha is afraid of the dark, the vet thinks its because of his not perfect eyesight, and he will NOT enter a dark room or area unless I'm there with my phone's flashlight or turn the light on. He's just fine sleeping in a dark room but won't move around.
> 
> I also just cut off his long topknot, which I was determined would never be cut off, because I was afraid that it may be making his sight worse because strands always seem to fall down. So far it doesn't seem to be making a different but oh well, he's just as handsome as ever even of I can't groom worth a darn.
> 
> And that's another thing, I really want him professionally groomed because I stink at it but I am a bit attached and don't want to leave him with someone I don't know. I also won't vacation without him for the same reason. I would worry about his care and also worry if he thought I abandoned him. I'm a bit crazy I know.


I am the same way about the grooming and the vacations!
I know that my girls would look so much better if a pro groomed them, but I can't bring myself to leave them with a stranger! And the one time I had someone come to the house to do it, I was compelled to oversee it so closely that I might as well have done it myself ( and I did stop him from letting them back of the table several times and from cutting them completely wrong, so I was not wrong!
And have not been on vacation in 15 years! Eventually I hope to take it down to one dog, small enough to travel with, but these girls will never be left with strangers!
Have you thought of making scent markets with essential oils to help him find his way around the house?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Carrie-e said:


> Manxcat,I do the exact same thing when it rains here,I go out with a big umbrella and hold it over the dogs so they don't get wet when they wee! Hubby thinks I'm wierd!
> And Lou I have a credit card with my poodles picture on. We could download any picture to put on our new card so of course I had to put them two on!


Oh my!!! How awesome is that!! I wonder if my bank will let me do that!!  everyone I know that uses the same bank as I do, have boring solid color cards..... I'll have to look into that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I shovel paths thru the snow in the yard and several areas or them to do their business when the snow is deep


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I love this thread!
I drive home from work every day at lunch to play with the doggies outside, even if it's only for 20 minutes due to time it takes to drive there.
We also have a weekly doggy play date with other poodles and their people even if it means staying out in 20 degree weather for two hours. I had to buy special clothes for me last winter to stay warm and i hate being out in the cold. But the doggies love the cold and they need their play time with their friends.


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

My last spoo slept across my bed. I slept sideways across the bed for many, many years. I now have a minipoo who sleeps length wise on my bed.

I've done the shoveling a path in the snow, sitting on the kitchen floor begging spoo to eat out of my hand and umbrella over spoo when it rains.

I guess I'm a crazy poodle mom and love it.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I have hand fed our toy poodle. I also used a golf umbrella for years with her so she didn't get wet. Shoveled the snow almost down to the grass, left just a small covering and built up the sides. It looked like a potty igloo, kept her from sinking in the wet snow, which she hated and kept the wind off of her. Lexi lives to run and play in the snow and the rain doesn't faze her in the least. With Lexi, if she is asleep on the furniture in the living room, we will all sit some place else to let her sleep. If she is awake she gets booted to one of the other chairs. Right now she has on her back feet a pair of dh's Smart Wool socks, which run about $20 a pair with purple Duct tape around them, with the ends stuffed with Kleenex to keep her from scratching at the top of her head to get it to heal. His idea was to have something thick and padded so if she did scratch it would be like getting bonked with pillows. :act-up: seems to be working like a charm. I think it must be a poodle conspiracy to see how well they can get us all trained. Lol!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Just read this thread. Poodle mania is rampant in my house, with my husband being the number one "maniac ".
1. When Zoe is picky with her food he puts her bowl anywhere else but her kitchen mat, ie. a random place on the kitchen floor, the foyer, the dining room, etc.
2. He has cooked them serious meals, chicken beef, hot dogs with cheese, toppings, etc. and was hurt when they were "too gourmet" for their taste buds.
3. They MUST get walked every day even when it is 13 degrees out, snow and ice. On nice days they get walked three times a day, minimum two, no exceptions.
4. They are called to sleep on our bed even if at times they choose their crate or floor.
5. At the first and definitely the second bark they are let out back, over and over again even if it is for three seconds and then they turn to come back in.
6. Zoe, "Cleopatra in disguise" has been known to sleep in until 11 am at times.
7. When they ask for play they get play and Jazz asks for it incessantly.
8. I've often told my children they are seeing a window into how well they were treated growing up. 
9. We rather be with them then go out. (I know, sad.)
10. We pay inordinate sums for vacation care, daily visits and a person to sleep over.
11. They are groomed lovingly and to my best ability.
12. We keep on buying them toys and Jazz keeps on destroying them but that doesn't stop us.
I could go on and on and on but you get the picture, they are our babies!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

lol

Ok, we're bad enough at our house with the dogs (not just the poodles, apparently).

We had an older dog (Kelpie) that didn't like being out in the dark. So, we would leave the porch light on for her. If we didn't, she would bark until someone came and turned it on for her. Well, we lost the old gal last Jan. Now, whenever someone forgets to turn off the light and I fuss I hear the "I was saying Hello to 'Pelli." How do I correct THAT? 

We're not even going into how over the top I am accused of being with the poodles, but, Bug does get to eat off my fork and share my food. I just wish last night he had waited until I invited him to, I wonder how those cheese puffs were? He seemed to really like them. *sigh* Couldn't even yell at him, he looked so cute pretending to feel gulity. :/ My precious. 

Does the twin bed I have set up in the living room for the dogs and the pig count as overboard? They really like it. (There's a couch on the back porch for them, too).


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> My dogs are so spoiled. Whenever we go to the pet store, I buy them anything they ask for. They look at a toy...sold. They look at a treat....sold. I almost bought a parakeet for them when they wanted to get closer to the cage. Glad I gave that some thought at least. :ahhhhh:


I almost choked on my cereal reading this! Too funny!  :bounce:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

All that jazz,

I prefer to stay home with my babies too and I can't believe I just admitted that! LOL I feel horrible when I go out for a dinner with friends or something and I keep an eye on the clock, because I dislike leaving them for longer than 2 hours. 4 max! And love the feeling when I come home to tail wags, hugs and kisses!!!!! 

Ps. No, I'm not pregnant, in the picture it looks like I am because if how I laid my hand down, but the only babies I have are poodles!!  (I guess that explains a lot hehehe)











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay, I'll confess (but only to other poodle lovers! My friends and family must NEVER know!). 
1. Ben sits in the passenger seat of my car and he goes almost everywhere with me. When I go into a store, I'll drive around the parking lot and look for a spot that allows Ben to look out 'his' window to watch for my return (I roll the window half-way down so he can stick his head out to watch). It often means many trips around the parking lot to find that 'just right one' !!!
2. Ben likes to drink out of the toilet (he's very neat, never leaves a drop on the seat!). There are times apparently that he thinks the water isn't 'fresh' enough....will stand by the toilet, look at me until I flush it again, then he drinks. 
3. He also gets out EVERY day for at least an hour walk, no matter the weather including 0 DEGREE!! I look like the abominable snowman on these walks, but Ben LOVES the snow and the COLD, so of course, I'll put up with the weather for my beloved spoo!

Definitely a spoiled poodle (and I wouldn't have it any other way!!!)
sah


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

frecklesdmk said:


> I shovel paths thru the snow in the yard and several areas or them to do their business when the snow is deep
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I can relate to that one. Back in Idaho...





son's dog who lived with me for a couple years and Splash, foster Beagle 



Boy, am I glad I don't have to do that anymore.:ahhhhh:


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, I've done all of the above for Callie even getting wet, holding the umbrella over her so her new "do" doesn't get messed up, using a rubber band to tie her ears back before dinner every night, etc. I guess about the weirdest is the "bottom wipe" after she comes in from her final wee of the evening. Big box of baby wipes on the kitchen counter just for that. After all, she goes upstairs with us and spends about an hour on the bed while we read. Gotta be clean, right?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LOL. Have you ever resorted to using leaves when out on a walk when you discover a dollop of poo is stuck on their bum? I have. I've had to look both ways to make sure no one sees me. LOL.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I shared an apple with Beau tonight while watching Westminster. What else could I do? He loves apple, and there he was, focused and sitting oh so pretty, looking at me with those big, black eyes. Thing is, Beau hates apple _peel_; he'll spit out a piece if there's even a bit of peel on it. So like any well-trained poodle Dad, I bit off mouthfuls of apple, carefully nibbled and sliced away the peel with my teeth, and made instant peel-free treats for my sweet boy to munch. Oh, I got in a few bites of my own, too!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> I shared an apple with Beau tonight while watching Westminster. What else could I do? He loves apple, and there he was, focused and sitting oh so pretty, looking at me with those big, black eyes. Thing is, Beau hates apple _peel_; he'll spit out a piece if there's even a bit of peel on it. So like any well-trained poodle Dad, I bit off mouthfuls of apple, carefully nibbled and sliced away the peel with my teeth, and made instant peel-free treats for my sweet boy to munch. Oh, I got in a few bites of my own, too!


Awwwww, male bonding at its very sweetest.


----------



## ExpatCamellia (Feb 9, 2014)

LEUllman said:


> I shared an apple with Beau tonight while watching Westminster. What else could I do? He loves apple, and there he was, focused and sitting oh so pretty, looking at me with those big, black eyes. Thing is, Beau hates apple _peel_; he'll spit out a piece if there's even a bit of peel on it. So like any well-trained poodle Dad, I bit off mouthfuls of apple, carefully nibbled and sliced away the peel with my teeth, and made instant peel-free treats for my sweet boy to munch. Oh, I got in a few bites of my own, too!


Haha, my Louis loves apple too, but he loves the peel because that's the part we first gave him way back when he was a babe. Now whenever we start cutting up apples he jump up and down next to us, asking for his share. Sometimes if I'm feeling especally generous I'll slice the peel a little thick so he gets the actual meat of the fruit too. 

And this is all because Hubs is mildly anal-retentive with his cleanliness, but we go through baby wipes like nobody's business.

Hubs insists we wipe the dog's bottom every time he goes to the bathroom. He's pee-pad trained because we live in an apartment, so this means we have to keep an eye on him all day so we can wipe him as soon as he does his business. Louis doesn't particularly like it and tries to run away, so we have to be fast haha.

We also use the baby wipes to clean Louis' paws after a walk. This can take 20-30 minutes depending on the route we took and how wet the weather has been, but Louis has gotten used to it by this point, so he just lays like a baby on my lap while one or both of us wipe his paws down.

Recently I've been contemplating re-learning how to knit (I learned the very basics back in high school and haven't done it since) so I can make my baby a sweater. His torso is long and skinny (I overfeed him and he's still a rail) so it's hard to find clothes that fit him well.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

Great thread! Love reading all the stories 

Cal loves apple. And banana, and apricot, and pineapple, and oat meal (my husband lets him clean out his oat meal bowl), and bread. I don't think I've stumbled upon anything that he doesn't like, but he's absolutely crazy about fruit. So, I share  
I feed both of them homemade. I dry my own treats. Sometimes it feels like I am spending more time in the kitchen for them, than for my h/b and myself. Of course I buy way too many toys. There's a dog bed or two in every room. The back seat of the car is permanently folded down, with a blanket thrown over.
Yuki sleeps on our bed, preferably against my husband. And in the morning she wakes me up, because she wants her breakfast, and I let her :embarrassed:
Come to think of it, the one spoiling them the most has got to be my husband. I can still hear him protest to my first mentioning that I wanted a poodle. "A poodle is not a dog", he said. You should see him now. If Yuki lies on his desk chair, he swaps chairs so she doesn't have to leave 

I enclosed a picture of how I found Cal this morning, after he had cleaned out my husband's oat meal bowl. Silly poodle


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Ho boy, that scene looks familiar! Callie too - her own bed in the car, and sitting on our laps while we type on the computer. We also watch dog videos together - on utube!
My husband said the same thing - "a foo foo dog, no way!" He is madly in love with her, spoils her rotten, walks by and hugs her.
A poodle is so good for the ego! Such a wonderful bundle of love with a sense of humor!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I bought this house for the dogs! I looked at lots of houses and chose this one because it has a wonderful, huge fenced-in yard. Lately I have been thinking, I would like more property. It's true, I would like to get some sheep and chickens and it would be easier to buy a new property with a good barn already built but then I realized mostly I was thinking of how much more fun the poodles would have going riding with me on our own property and running around exploring without close neighbours  Oh and the ears thing--I use a fabric covered elastic to loosely tie their ears up behind their head while they eat. They just shake their heads after to get rid of the elastic before i even have a chance to remove it


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> I bought this house for the dogs! I looked at lots of houses and chose this one because it has a wonderful, huge fenced-in yard. Lately I have been thinking, I would like more property. It's true, I would like to get some sheep and chickens and it would be easier to buy a new property with a good barn already built but then I realized mostly I was thinking of how much more fun the poodles would have going riding with me on our own property and running around exploring without close neighbours  Oh and the ears thing--I use a fabric covered elastic to loosely tie their ears up behind their head while they eat. They just shake their heads after to get rid of the elastic before i even have a chance to remove it


Yes!!!! Huge backyard, first mandatory requirement when choosing a house!  I just LOVE watching them run, chase each other, play fetch and exercise 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

JudyD said:


> Now that Jazz has reached, or nearly reached, her adult weight, her appetite has decreased. I was accustomed to having her eat everything put in her bowl, so seeing raw meat left there makes me...anxious. Soooo, I've been picking up the bowl, stirring the food around, and then (I'm shamefaced here) feeding her with a SPOON. Apparently poodle mania is in full swing.


JudyD, one of my spoos doesn't like to eat when we are away from home. So when we go to visit my friends in SD and take him, I usually end up sitting in the room with him alone and feeding him his entire meal with my hands... My friends are too preoccupied with the fact that Porter is so finicky to ridicule me for it, but my husband is not...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I keep replying to this thread! I can't help it LOL 
Because Lou & Apollo's food is real moist (the kibble + canned dog food + unseasoned canned pumpkin + lots of yogurt) they eat some, then it all gets smashed flat and hardens a bit on top, so I have to stir it (usually with my hands) and I make kinda like a pyramid, so they can start from the top and eat toward the bottom more easily LOL I sometimes stir 3 times per meal 
Or they won't eat, because they'd have to push their teeth and gums kinda hard and get their faces all messy, and they hate getting messy. They are very delicate when they eat... so momma stirs their food for 'em (rolling my eyes at myself hehehehe  )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

